# blown head gasket?



## mhalstead34 (Mar 9, 2018)

I bought a 2006 Nissan Murano for my wife a while back, the truck was smoking pretty bad so I thought that maybe it had a blown head gasket. I started taring it down and when I drained the fluids there was no mixture in the coolant or the engine oil, however there was at least 7qts of oil in the engine.

My question is what do you guys think that my next step should be?

Im thinking that I need to throw it all back together, get it running again and then check the pressures and wait to see if the smoking stops. I would hate to pull it all down and risk something going wrong that wasnt wrong in the first place!

THOUGHTS?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Head gasket failures are not real common on these engines and have two or more quarts of extra oil in the crankcase would be a good reason for it to smoke. I think you have the right idea in put it back together, make sure it has the correct oil amount in it and then take it for a good drive and see if the smoking stops. Don't be surprised if takes a little while before it burns all of the oil out of the exhaust. Hopefully, the oil hasn't damaged or clogged up the front of the upstream catalytic converters.


----------

